# HTC Sense 3.0 Lockscreen?



## bretth18

I have seen the HTC Sense 3.0 Lockscreen for MIUI ROMs and was wondering if there was anything for CyanogenMod7 that is like that? I know about WidgetLocker, so there is no need to harass me about that :tongue2:


----------



## BrentBlend

before i attempt to port, is this the one
Lock


----------



## bretth18

Thats not the specific one, but thats what im looking for.


----------



## BrentBlend

ok, i'll post when it's done unless someone finds one first


----------



## trongable

I'm not the OP, so I might be wrong, but I think he wants the drag-to-open shortcuts that Sense 3.0 has on the lockscreens. Found here:


----------



## BrentBlend

trongable said:


> I'm not the OP, so I might be wrong, but I think he wants the drag-to-open shortcuts that Sense 3.0 has on the lockscreens. Found here:


that version should include the dragn'drop


----------



## BrentBlend

It includes the things you saw in the video
Working with someone to make it into update.zip


----------



## bretth18

sweet! i mean, thanks!


----------



## BrentBlend

won't be finished tonight, ill post link to decompiled apk in my drop box if anyone wants to start a job
I'm getting dragged out to fireworks


----------



## bretth18

Fireworks already? lol i thot only my ******* neighbors were doing that!


----------



## BrentBlend

bretth18 said:


> Fireworks already? lol i thot only my ******* neighbors were doing that!


lol yup, they do them for like a month in new england :/


----------



## BrentBlend

Decompiled.Apk


----------



## Fox_Dye

Oh man I have wanted this lock screen since I first saw it I can't wait to see this on cm7 on my dx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

This is going to take a little while, if anyone feels they can have it done sooner or wants to collaborate, you know how to get ahold of me.

Btw. Brett, your G+ link is fine now


----------



## bretth18

hmmm i must investigate this nonsense :angry:


----------



## Guest

bretth18 said:


> hmmm i must investigate this nonsense :angry:


Comes up fine for me when I click on it.


----------



## BrentBlend

Port Action
Here's some fun stuff to read...trying to assemble a DX dev team to help me out.


----------



## PatHoge

You could also use WidgetLocker and find a nice Sense themed lockscreen.


----------



## linuxmotion

PatHoge said:


> You could also use WidgetLocker and find a nice Sense themed lockscreen.


I think you didnt read the op. He knows about wl.

Keep up the good work.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge

Haha, I must've read over that sentence. Sorry!


----------



## jmartinez748

wow if you guys get this working it will be awesome!


----------



## poontab

Lmfao 10char


----------



## ChaosX

This does look pretty sweet. I'd love to have it on the Liberty AOSP ROM.


----------



## Guvery

bump for awesomeness?


----------



## BrentBlend

I ran into some issues, I'm trying another method. Thank you all for being patient!


----------



## Lurch81

I'm also a huge fan of new sense 3.0 lockscreen would love to have this along with cm7 on my DX

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Dye

BrentBlend said:


> I ran into some issues, I'm trying another method. Thank you all for being patient!


Hey man I got all the patients in the world. When you throw something together send it my way and I will test and hook you up with some logcats to help out.

Sent from a galaxy far far away.......


----------



## BrentBlend

you can give me a log for what happens when you run this apk

HTC Sense 3 lock


----------



## Adam Metzner

Can not open that apk.


----------



## berto1014

I would be totally floored if you guys get this to work! *Subscribed*


----------



## goander

Okay. I'm Game. I installed the apk. It said it was successful but I can't find it anywhere. Tell me how to get you log and I'll ship you one.


----------



## johnjutrasii

BrentBlend said:


> you can give me a log for what happens when you run this apk
> 
> HTC Sense 3 lock


It installed fine on my droid x cm4dx but how do you turn it on


----------



## BrentBlend

That app will only install, after that it does nothing.
Try getting a log during the installation and during first reboot.
After that just remove it, it's useless for now.
It's a port to other HTC phones so it should produce some nice errors during the install when moving the files, I hope.

You can try this, this is by someone else and I'm not 100% what the difference is, if any.


----------



## BrentBlend

Also, please include what ROM you are on when you try to install it. I know it does nothing for cm4dx, it may do something for a non-AOSP ROM (Gingerbread only)


----------



## Flipfreak

Bump.

Im really excited to see if this can be ported! One of my favorite lockscreens apart from MIUI


----------



## BrentBlend

I can no longer work on the lockscreen port.
After Webst3r, Framework and the guys get MIUI running and stable on the DX I will come back to this, assuming it hasn't been done by then.


----------



## rgray331975

Widget locker has the htc lookscreen

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DizDroid

rgray331975 said:


> Widget locker has the htc lookscreen
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You obviously didn't read the OP.


----------



## bretth18

rgray331975 said:


> Widget locker has the htc lookscreen
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I ALREADY KNOW WHAT WIDGET LOCKER IS WIDGET LOCKER HAS THE SENSE 2.0 LOCKSCREEN! DOES IT HAVE THE HTC SENSE 3.0 LOCKSCREEN? NO IT DOES NOT SIR NO IT DOES NOT.:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Lurch81

bretth18 said:


> I ALREADY KNOW WHAT WIDGET LOCKER IS WIDGET LOCKER HAS THE SENSE 2.0 LOCKSCREEN! DOES IT HAVE THE HTC SENSE 3.0 LOCKSCREEN? NO IT DOES NOT SIR NO IT DOES NOT.:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zerospeed8

bretth18 said:


> I ALREADY KNOW WHAT WIDGET LOCKER IS WIDGET LOCKER HAS THE SENSE 2.0 LOCKSCREEN! DOES IT HAVE THE HTC SENSE 3.0 LOCKSCREEN? NO IT DOES NOT SIR NO IT DOES NOT.:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


 Check XDA...search for night owl, he has some sweet sence 3.0 widget locker setups.


----------



## bretth18

i dont like widget locker, so no thank you sir


----------



## Lurch81

I actually like widget locker but gate how it lags sometimes and its not reliable as stock lockscreen maybe cm will incorporate this sometime

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

zerospeed8 said:


> Check XDA...search for night owl, he has some sweet sence 3.0 widget locker setups.


Provide links please


----------



## Lurch81

zerospeed8 said:


> Check XDA...search for night owl, he has some sweet sence 3.0 widget locker setups.


Yes they do look like the circle of sense 3.0 but they do not function like sense 3.0 I think what we all would like is the functionality of the new sense lockscreen

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipfreak

Is anyone working on this anymore? I know BrentBlend went to help with the MIUI port.. or was helping?


----------



## bretth18

no, i think its done. pretty much impossible to do on cm7


----------



## BrentBlend

If anyone would like to take over the task.
You need to edit the .smali files
the .xmls
.9pngs/pngs
and resize the widgets for our screen size.

I can give some advice on the project but I don't have time to do it completely.


----------



## bigshotrob22

BrentBlend said:


> If anyone would like to take over the task.
> You need to edit the .smali files
> the .xmls
> .9pngs/pngs
> and resize the widgets for our screen size.
> 
> I can give some advice on the project but I don't have time to do it completely.


I dont know what to change but I believe everything depends on the com.htc.resources.apk. I was able to decompile to edit the files you menetioned but I think its completely dependent on that apk.


----------



## jonwgee

You could check out Ripple Lock in the market. I'm not saying it's exactly what you want, but worth a look..


----------



## BTGGTR1

I have an idea...how bout you go buy the Sensation or Evo 3D. Then you'll have your fancy lockscreen. There ya go. SOLVED. : )


----------



## Flipfreak

BTGGTR1 said:


> I have an idea...how bout you go buy the Sensation or Evo 3D. Then you'll have your fancy lockscreen. There ya go. SOLVED. : )


Was that necessary?


----------



## bretth18

"BTGGTR1 said:


> I have an idea...how bout you go buy the Sensation or Evo 3D. Then you'll have your fancy lockscreen. There ya go. SOLVED. : )


How about you leave. THIS IS A DROID X FORUM. I USE VERIZON BECAUSE SPRINT AND TMOBILE HAVE HORRIBLE COVERAGE IN THE SILICON VALLEY


----------



## Lurch81

People like that make me hate forums was it really necessary to be a complete douche?


----------



## poontab

Edit.


----------



## Guest

Lurch81 said:


> People like that make me hate forums was it really necessary to be a complete douche?


Trolls will be trolls.  Hiding behind the veil of anonymity turns some people into douchebags.


----------



## Flipfreak

swiftmazda said:


> Trolls will be trolls.  Hiding behind the veil of anonymity turns some people into douchebags.


Couldn't have said it better..


----------



## SyNiK4L

agreed. this is done.....BTGGTR1 no need for that man. its still a convo people can talk about and possibly find a way to make it work.


----------



## linuxmotion

BTGGTR1 said:


> I have an idea...how bout you go buy the Sensation or Evo 3D. Then you'll have your fancy lockscreen. There ya go. SOLVED. : )


I personally would report this to an admin but i cant find one atm. This kind of shit is why many devs are leaving and have left xda. Please no more trolling or i will report you to an admin. Anyone disagree besides that poster.. No. Ok then.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

linuxmotion said:


> I personally would report this to an admin but i cant find one atm. This kind of shit is why many devs are leaving and have left xda. Please no more trolling or i will report you to an admin. Anyone disagree besides that poster.. No. Ok then.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


 i saw it...and like u said the trolling needs to cease please.


----------



## ChaosX

I certainly have no desire to cause issues here, but is it possible that the dude just said it, trying to be humorous?


----------



## SyNiK4L

could be...thats why i just asked for it not to go further than it did.


----------



## BrutalSauce

SyNiK4L said:


> i saw it...and like u said the trolling needs to cease please.


No Trolling  but but but but i like to troll.


----------



## Lurch81

They have this for miui already is there any way to bring that one for miui over to cm or make a stand alone API?


----------



## bretth18

Lurch81 said:


> They have this for miui already is there any way to bring that one for miui over to cm or make a stand alone API?


 read the OP, i know its on miui, i wanted it for cm7


----------



## Flipfreak

I thought I read somewhere that people were working on a theme manager for cm7 lockscreens but i could very well be mistaken.


----------



## bretth18

Flipfreak said:


> I thought I read somewhere that people were working on a theme manager for cm7 lockscreens but i could very well be mistaken.


 that would be sick. can you find a link about it?


----------



## Lurch81

"bretth18 said:


> read the OP, i know its on miui, i wanted it for cm7


Sorry didn't read op just topic lol


----------



## Lurch81

"Flipfreak said:


> I thought I read somewhere that people were working on a theme manager for cm7 lockscreens but i could very well be mistaken.


This would be awesome


----------



## BrentBlend

bretth18 said:


> read the OP, i know its on miui, i wanted it for cm7


If you noticed, he asked if it could be brought over as a standalone...
don't think he was saying, GAIZ THIS IS FOR MIUI JUST GET THAT LOLZ!)!!1!!

to you lurch81 I say, no. the miui version relies entirely on miui framework and is mainly just a bunch of .pngs :/
great idea though


----------



## Lurch81

sorry i was just playing around on my og droid and found it thought it was worth a post here, didn't read the op so didn't know he already knew abou tthe miui lockscreen (which by the way is super sick works perfectly like the actual sense lockscreen)


----------



## BrentBlend

Lurch81 said:


> sorry i was just playing around on my og droid and found it thought it was worth a post here, didn't read the op so didn't know he already knew abou tthe miui lockscreen (which by the way is super sick works perfectly like the actual sense lockscreen)


You have nothing to apologize for. You brought up the fact that it was available and it may be easier to port.
nowhere was it stated in the thread that the miui lock themes are not portable.

unless i read everything you said incorrectly xD


----------



## Lurch81

thanks just trying to add some info and questions that i didn't know thanks guys i would like this as much as the op so just trying to help


----------



## linuxmotion

Flipfreak said:


> I thought I read somewhere that people were working on a theme manager for cm7 lockscreens but i could very well be mistaken.


Im working on a mod similar to the theme changer but for lockscreens.... but i need to learn more before i can actaully do it. This mod would work on any aosp/cm rom. Its no where near done.or even barely started

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18

linuxmotion said:


> Im working on a mod similar to the theme changer but for lockscreens.... but i need to learn more before i can actaully do it. This mod would work on any aosp/cm rom. Its no where near done.or even barely started
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


good luck!


----------



## Lurch81

that sounds so awesome! hey i don't know very much about the coding etc but if you need any testing or anything im willing to assist lol


----------



## BTGGTR1

"ChaosX said:


> I certainly have no desire to cause issues here, but is it possible that the dude just said it, trying to be humorous?


Thanks Chaos...Actually, yes, I was trying to just breath a little humor into the discussion...but not too many people on here seem to understand what that exactly is...loosen up guys. I can't believe my post caused such a fuss!! lol

I'm not a troll for gods sake. I own a DX. I post on all the different forums online. Sorry to ruffle feathers, but I said what I said because it seemed like the OP was whining like a little child in this discussion because nobody would create his Sense 3.0 lockscreen that he's been demanding. He even pretty much yelled in bold text at people telling him to use the Widgitlocker knock-offs available on XDA. Did he not? That's more wrong than what I said in my post by far. That's the way I see it, so, I said what was on my mind. I said no profanities, and didn't think I was being terrible. I just was stating a fact. You really DO have buy a phone with Sense 3.0 if you want this lockscreen. I was stating an obvious fact.

Bottom line, unless your phone is running Sense, you are NOT going to replicate the 3.0 lockscreen. That is just a fact, and I doubt the DX is going to have Sense posted to it anytime soon.

I personally use the Cheb Sense widgitlocker lock screen I got off of XDA...closest thing I've seen to it. That's my two cents. Take it for what it's worth.

And if someone DOES actually replicate the Sense 3.0 lockscreen, I'll be proven wrong, and then load it to my phone immediately. Thanks!! : )


----------



## Lurch81

"BTGGTR1 said:


> Thanks Chaos...Actually, yes, I was trying to just breath a little humor into the discussion...but not too many people on here seem to understand what that exactly is...loosen up guys. I can't believe my post caused such a fuss!! lol
> 
> I'm not a troll for gods sake. I own a DX. I post on all the different forums online. Sorry to ruffle feathers, but I said what I said because it seemed like the OP was whining like a little child in this discussion because nobody would create his Sense 3.0 lockscreen that he's been demanding. He even pretty much yelled in bold text at people telling him to use the Widgitlocker knock-offs available on XDA. Did he not? That's more wrong than what I said in my post by far. That's the way I see it, so, I said what was on my mind. I said no profanities, and didn't think I was being terrible. I just was stating a fact. You really DO have buy a phone with Sense 3.0 if you want this lockscreen. I was stating an obvious fact.
> 
> Bottom line, unless your phone is running Sense, you are NOT going to replicate the 3.0 lockscreen. That is just a fact, and I doubt the DX is going to have Sense posted to it anytime soon.
> 
> I personally use the Cheb Sense widgitlocker lock screen I got off of XDA...closest thing I've seen to it. That's my two cents. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> And if someone DOES actually replicate the Sense 3.0 lockscreen, I'll be proven wrong, and then load it to my phone immediately. Thanks!! : )


You don't have to run sense to have it there is a miui lockscreen that replicates sense 3.0's perfectly and you were not injecting humor into the thread by any means go back to those other forums if you wanna be an ass


----------



## bretth18

BTGGTR1 said:


> Thanks Chaos...Actually, yes, I was trying to just breath a little humor into the discussion...but not too many people on here seem to understand what that exactly is...loosen up guys. I can't believe my post caused such a fuss!! lol
> 
> I'm not a troll for gods sake. I own a DX. I post on all the different forums online. Sorry to ruffle feathers, but I said what I said because it seemed like the OP was whining like a little child in this discussion because nobody would create his Sense 3.0 lockscreen that he's been demanding. He even pretty much yelled in bold text at people telling him to use the Widgitlocker knock-offs available on XDA. Did he not? That's more wrong than what I said in my post by far. That's the way I see it, so, I said what was on my mind. I said no profanities, and didn't think I was being terrible. I just was stating a fact. You really DO have buy a phone with Sense 3.0 if you want this lockscreen. I was stating an obvious fact.
> 
> Bottom line, unless your phone is running Sense, you are NOT going to replicate the 3.0 lockscreen. That is just a fact, and I doubt the DX is going to have Sense posted to it anytime soon.
> 
> I personally use the Cheb Sense widgitlocker lock screen I got off of XDA...closest thing I've seen to it. That's my two cents. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> And if someone DOES actually replicate the Sense 3.0 lockscreen, I'll be proven wrong, and then load it to my phone immediately. Thanks!! : )


hey debbie downer: read the op, i specifically told people not to bother me about widget locker because i already have it. and miui has the sense 3.0 lockscreen... so your wrong.


----------



## SyNiK4L

okay okay guys stop...please. we all got our points across lets just drop it where it stands.no reason to go down this road. if u want to keep talking about the actual topic itself, go ahead. but no more back and forth talk please.


----------



## Flipfreak

linuxmotion said:


> Im working on a mod similar to the theme changer but for lockscreens.... but i need to learn more before i can actaully do it. This mod would work on any aosp/cm rom. Its no where near done.or even barely started
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Yes i read your post somewhere! Maybe it was on cyanogenmod forums. Thank you! Good luck on your work! Would be glad to test in the future if you need anything.


----------



## BTGGTR1

"Lurch81 said:


> You don't have to run sense to have it there is a miui lockscreen that replicates sense 3.0's perfectly and you were not injecting humor into the thread by any means go back to those other forums if you wanna be an ass


Lurch and Bretth, you must be lonely teenagers sitting in your bedrooms tinkering with your Droids. You both have some serious growing up to do. I have over 800 posts on Droid Forums, but never had a single problem with anyone on there. Me, I'm am adult with more things to worry about than lockscreens on a phone. I have a mortgage and kids to worry about. Hope you get your Sense 3.0 lockscreen soon and it makes you happy. Take care.


----------



## bretth18

BTGGTR1 said:


> Lurch and Bretth, you must be lonely teenagers sitting in your bedrooms tinkering with your Droids. You both have some serious growing up to do. I have over 800 posts on Droid Forums, but never had a single problem with anyone on there. Me, I'm am adult with more things to worry about than lockscreens on a phone. I have a mortgage and kids to worry about. Hope you get your Sense 3.0 lockscreen soon and it makes you happy. Take care.


 Dude are you trying to start something here? just leave it alone. rootzwiki isnt a place for fights and hateful people (aka xda developers).


----------



## Lurch81

yup im a lonley teenager jackass, i have wife 2 kis mortgage everything but yet i still have time to have a hobby i feel bad for you that you have to work that hard to make ends meet and don't have time for a hobby guess your failing at life and online feel bad for you

guess rootzwiki is going to be as bad as xda etc remember why i don't like forums with all these retarded kids


----------



## goander

Personally, I think all the bickering needs to stop and everyone needs to get back to the subject of the thread. If not, @SyNiK4L, maybe you should lock this thread up.


----------



## Lurch81

personally would like him banned and go back to the easy going cool forums we had


----------



## Webst3r

Back on topic before I take action.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Webst3r just close this thread no use for it.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Ima lock it


----------

